# Welcome to Photoshop for Lightroom Users forum



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 25, 2012)

There are a number of Photoshop forums on the web, but Photoshop is a HUGE program, and photographers only use a small subset of the tools.  

This forum is for Lightroom users to discuss those Photoshop tools and techniques used by photographers.


----------



## Tom75 (Oct 25, 2012)

Cool thanks Victoria.

That was really fast.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## ST-EOS (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks Victoria.  I will watch this with interest, as Photoshop is an application that I would like to understand in a little/lot more depth.


----------



## Tony Jay (Oct 25, 2012)

This forum should be a success if demand is anything to go by.
Well done Victoria.

Tony Jay


----------



## JulieM (Oct 26, 2012)

Yay!  I'm a long-time Lightroom user but a brand new Photoshop user. I'm sure this forum will be the place to get both reliable advice and respectful treatment.  Thanks, Victoria.


----------



## Katherine Mann (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for this! Terrific idea!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 27, 2012)

It's a pleasure guys!  We've had a few people mention it now, so the time seemed right.


----------

